# Front Bumper, re-chrome or replace?



## jimmy328 (Oct 12, 2011)

I want to replace the front bumper or have it re-chromed. 

I can’t tell if this bumper is intact or bent in the middle. 25 years ago I rear ended a vehicle in front of me and that’s why the center part of the bumper contacts the molding above it. I think I would rather restore the original. Any advice by looking at the pic’s. Also, I did a Google search for “chrome plating services” in my area and not much in the way of results. Anyone know of chroming services in the Ft. Lauderdale area?

Thank you


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The problem with repros is fitment. It is always better to re-chrome originals.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Chromium monoxide*

When I had the '58 Buick Limited chrome redone back in the 80's, they actually straightened out a couple of noticeable bends and a few dings before they replated, and the results were breathtaking! I'll bet if you had the OEM dimensions of the bumper, they'd fix it right up for you. I don't remember where they went for replating, but shipping wasn't too terrible (back then). I'm not sure if there are any competent shops anywhere, anymore though. Seems there has to be, that is, if they weren't forced out of business in these woeful times.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

other problem is because of the chemicals used a lot of communities prohibit the shops because of heavy metals that might get released into the storm sewers. Lots of regulation.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Your bumper looks pretty good...I'd have it straightened out and replated. Repro's are not as good, as said previously. It looks to me that your header panel is the problem: It's bent inward at the bottom.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ft Lauderdale Chrome plating shops | Chrome plating shops in Ft Lauderdale, FL - YP.com

Try these. Maybe get some references from other local car enthusiasts.


----------



## PGBGTO (Oct 15, 2015)

So If I have a 1970 and want either rechrome the headlight and parking light bezels or replace, how do I know which is the best and most economic approach, but without skimping. A fine line I know...


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

70 GTO headlight bezels and the '69-70 parking light chrome bezels are diecast (aka potmetal). Very hard to find platers that can properly fill the small pits, and properly build up and replate these castings. Paul's Plating is one company that will do it, but better be sitting when you get the quote. On a '70, one's better off buying the repro headlight bezels, know I've bought them before. There should be something out there in repro form for the parking light bezels. even NOS '69-70 parking light bezels are far from perfect, exhibiting a lot of casting flash on the edges.


----------



## bmacwhi (Jun 8, 2017)

I would have it checked for straightness and a good chrome shop can straighten mild defects - rechroming original is usually better than repro bumpers in my experience - great chrome shop in western Washington if you will ship it - pm me if interested and I can forward contact


----------

